# Calling All Uk Modellers



## ochronosis (Dec 29, 2005)

Hi, :wave:

I have just received an email from Airfix asking for people to take part in a world record attempt. They are going for the record of most Spitfire model aircraft constructed in a day. If you are interested check out the following link:-

http://www.airfix.com/events/sptifix/

Simon


----------

